# Sup



## SeriousJohn (Sep 6, 2018)

Just wanted to check in here... New to this site came over from another site. My name is John I'm 29 years, been lifting since the beginning of my HS football career, got into  bodybuilding around my first year of college and I've been bitten by the  bug ever since!
Can't wait to soak up a ton of info from all of you, and hopefully be able to contribute here and there as well, look forward to the knowledge and good people here.


----------



## brazey (Sep 6, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## zhong (Sep 7, 2018)

welcome


----------



## botamico (Sep 7, 2018)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## eve-redlion (Sep 11, 2018)

welcome


----------



## Arnold (Nov 30, 2018)

SeriousJohn said:


> Just wanted to check in here... New to this site came over from another site. My name is John I'm 29 years, been lifting since the beginning of my HS football career, got into  bodybuilding around my first year of college and I've been bitten by the  bug ever since!
> Can't wait to soak up a ton of info from all of you, and hopefully be able to contribute here and there as well, look forward to the knowledge and good people here.



Welcome!


----------

